# Nremt test prep?



## adawgfly (Apr 25, 2011)

i saw the links to test prep websites and i was wondering what is the best one? i will pay the fee if their is one. I have takin the paramedic test twice now and have not passed! i feel like i know what i need to know on the truck, but when a test is in front of me i freak out! How do i fix this?


----------



## Hockey (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.emt-national-training.com/index.php


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 27, 2011)

JB Test prep


----------



## EMSrush (Apr 27, 2011)

What Hockey said.


----------



## XxGAMBLExX (May 3, 2011)

smartmedic.com you can just skip over the ALS questions. There are a few, but a lot of basic information in there.


----------



## EMTKID (May 3, 2011)

*I just took the NREMT*

Jems  Certification Preparation Review books help a lot, I know a few medics that use them for there prep before they took the test, and I used the basic version when i passed my NREMT so its seems pretty reliable and the website listed up above helped alot 2.


----------



## Wild_Weasel (May 3, 2011)

Hello,

+1 for http://www.emt-national-training.com/index.php it helped me a lot.

Cheers,
W-W


----------



## RoxyGurL (May 6, 2011)

I really like the site the Hockey mentioned. Seems to be worth the price. I like how it also gives you the reasoning behind the answers. I wasn't going to sign up, but I'm glad I did. It has been asking me questions I would not have thought to go over. I hope it helps! I'm taking the NREMT soon!


----------

